# Which double din fits?



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

youll save money if you dont get the gps and you dont really need it because you can use apple car play with google maps or android auto. I bought the top of the line 1200 $ head unit for my trailblazer and only used the gps a few times ill never buy another gps headunit again. Apple carplay and google maps is where its at. 









GPS Navigation


Car Navigation Systems products with built in bluetooth handsfree technology. Includes dvd gps navigation: in-dash and portable




www.pioneerelectronics.com


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

If you can live without a CD/DVD player, I recommend the Pioneer C2550NEX.









Pioneer's MyLink 2.0 CarPlay & Android Auto...


For 1st Gen Cruze owners that would like to add Android Auto or Carplay to their vehicle with minimal modifications and keep the original look of their interior without resorting to off-shore clones of questionable quality - Pioneer has released the DMH-WC5700NEX. It is a digital media receiver...




www.cruzetalk.com





No matter what type of headunit you chose, read this thread for directions on making an adapter for the factory hands free microphone system.









How to connect aftermarket headunits to the OEM hands...


For 2011-2015 Cruzes and 2016 Cruze Limiteds made in the United States and Australia only. I decided to move this how-to into it's own thread as it is relevant for all aftermarket systems, not just the one I installed. You will need the following items: 1) 2.5mm or 3.5mm mono right angle plug...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------

